# Probation Fees Uncollected



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

SPRINGFIELD -One in four of the state's district courts disregarded state law by exempting some criminal offenders from paying an increase in probation fees, and nearly 26 percent of all 70 courts failed to assess some $1.2 million in fees, according to a report compiled by state auditor Suzanne Bump.

State auditor's report faults 3 district courts in Western Massachusetts for failing to collect certain fee increases | masslive.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice work. Don't charge the criminals any more for their probation... Just waive them. Not like the state needs the money or anything... 1.2 mil pays for a decent amount of cops on the street. 

Friggin' asshats.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

A warrant would be issued for me if I failed to pay a library fine!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

trueblue said:


> A warrant would be issued for me if I failed to pay a library fine!


Only if you blew off Mr Bookman.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

In Northampton and Westfield District Court I wouldn't be surprised if THEY paid the parolee's $ 50.00 for the inconvenience.


----------

